# ordering a new barrel



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

Hey i was looking at a new barrel for my 3200 specail trap and it has ported barrels and high rib, and about all the other things a trap shooter could want like backbored barrels and stuff like that, but it also said you can order where you want the point-of-impact at and i was wondering what that is and how to know where to put it at, with out setting it wehre i want it i cant order the barrel.

thanks,
Ernie


----------

